
Introduction to Lucee Code Samples - rmason
https://github.com/rodionbykov/lucee-minute
======
rmason
Here's a guy who reacted to the comments on HN on the front page story a week
ago on Lucee, which is an open source version of Adobe's ColdFusion language.

